# good tubeset for paintballs?



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

I am looking to play paintball with a slingshot and want to know a good set with dankung tubes that will get me ~ 300 fps with as light of a draw as possible. A paintball is roughly three grams and pretty fragile.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I like a pseudo taper 1842. It's works well with 50 cb PBs. If you are looking at flats a 3/4" straight cut TB black is great for it.

I clocked them in at around 200 FPS. Any faster and you are going to run into problems not crushing the PB in the pouch while trying to pull back the stronger band sets.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> I like a pseudo taper 1842. It's works well with 50 cb PBs. If you are looking at flats a 3/4" straight cut TB black is great for it.
> 
> I clocked them in at around 200 FPS. Any faster and you are going to run into problems not crushing the PB in the pouch while trying to pull back the stronger band sets.


Psuedo-tapered how? I am new to tubes. Ran out of tbblack and tubes are cheaper.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

There is a huge thread in the bands sub forum. Check it out.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Bigger tubes for bigger ammo


----------

